# Crockpot Turkey??



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So my son and I were successful on the turkey hunt this past weekend. Looking for crockpot recipes that will keep it tender. Suggestions?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Spatch**** the bird (basically the coolest cooking term I know) and rub it with olive oil and a dry rub (I use kosher salt, garlic powder, onion powder, and a dash of chipotle and black pepper, quantities to taste) put the bird in the crockpot with bacon and sliced red onions over the bird and cook. I do this in the dutch oven most the time, but it will turn out pretty good in a crockpot as well


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your turkey hunt!! Put some pics up man.

This is our favorite wild bird crock pot recipe:

*Crock Pot Wild Turkey*

One-half of a wild turkey, de-boned
16 small pearl onions
1 sliced green pepper
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth
1 tbsp seasoned salt
1 tbsp butter or margarine
1/2 lb small button mushrooms
2 tsp cornstarch
3 cups white rice 
Chopped parsley for garnish

*8 hrs before serving:*
· Cut meat into bite-size pieces
· In a skillet over medium heat, brown the pieces of bird meat in cooking oil, a few at a time. Place browned pieces of meat in a crock pot. 
· In the same pan add onions and carrots, cook for 5 minutes. Add celery and cook for 5 minutes more. Stir in wine, broth and seasoned salt and heat until boiling. Pour mixture over meat into crock pot.
· In the same skillet over medium heat, cook mushrooms for 5 minutes. Set aside.
· Set crock pot on low and cook for 6 to 8 hours.

*15 minutes before serving:*
· Mix the cornstarch in a little bit of cold water. Stir into crock pot and cook until liquid thickens.
· Add mushrooms. Serve over rice, garnished with parsley.

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks! Here are our birds. Very fortunate and greatful. Cant wait to cook them up!


----------

